# 13a Conversion



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

HI Guys

Does anyone have the upto date checklist of documents for the conversion to perm 13a from probationary

Thanks


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Does anyone have the upto date checklist of documents for the conversion to perm 13a from probationary
> 
> Thanks


I have not done it myself yet, but I have read that you re-submit the same documentation that you submitted initially for the probationary 13a.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Heres the process. Amendment to PRV by Marriage It is not the same paperwork as the probational. Just did mine 2 months ago.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just did mine a couple weeks ago - still waiting on approval from Manila.

The main form is the same, it is a multipurpose form (Consolidated General Application Form). The same stuff is the NBI clearance, copies of passport, and letter of request (slightly reworded). The main difference was that we did not have to provide marriage license as we already proved we were married to get the probationary. And we had to provide an "affidavit of cohabitation" that we did not need earlier. Simple, but notarized, form saying that we live together. 

Here are copies of what we just used. Each office is different... so I would take the Affidavit in for review before paying for a notary. 

On the checklist numbers 6 & 7 are not required. Number 6 BI will do, and most of us do not come from countries that need number 7.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I just did my PRV on July 13 2017 and like the first time I requested an early hearing with a lawyer as I live in Isabela and I had an interview that same day, the only thing different this time I never got my photo taken for the ARC card so I am thinking they will use the same photo taken the first time I applied for the Probationary Visa


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, on the ACR renewal last month, all they did was take my fingerprints again. No new picture, no form to fill out even.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Permanent Resident Card*



Danman said:


> I just did my PRV on July 13 2017 and like the first time I requested an early hearing with a lawyer as I live in Isabela and I had an interview that same day, the only thing different this time I never got my photo taken for the ARC card so I am thinking they will use the same photo taken the first time I applied for the Probationary Visa


I still have the initial photo taken for my Permanent Resident card, it was taken in 2007, I've renewed my card twice now through the main Manila office.


----------

